# Girl about town?



## brownsuga lady (Mar 5, 2008)

Girl About Town lipstick by MAC? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I think it's a very pretty color but I'll admit I'm having a flashback to my Dollymix blush fear. (FYI I love this blush now)

I plan to go in to the store and try it to see how it works on me but I wanted to get an idea of what it looks like on some of you (if you've tried it). 

I'm NC50. Thanks!


----------



## elektra513 (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: Any of you brown-skinned or darker skinned ladies wear...*

Here's my take on it from last year:
http://specktra.net/f166/stars-n-rockets-fotd-68700/

I haven't tried anything new this year yet. Just getting back in the swing of things...

Hope this helps


----------



## anmackey85 (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: Any of you brown-skinned or darker skinned ladies wear...*

I love Girl About Town. I just recently got and it was the best purchase I've ever made. I'm in between a NC 45 and NC 50 and I wear it with Pink Poodle l/g and its perfect. Now I want Mattene l/s in Immodest and some of the pro color l/s. I highly recommend this product.


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: Any of you brown-skinned or darker skinned ladies wear...*

i looove Girl About Town!! ummm i have an fotd with it from a while ago..i can try to find it 4 you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ETA: found it!!!http://specktra.net/f166/pink-glam-3-a-86213/
HTH!!!


----------



## AfricanaEyes (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: Any of you brown-skinned or darker skinned ladies wear...*

The irony! Allure says that one of the Spring Beauty trends in a matte pink lip. I was trying to find a good one to check out and one of the folx via MAC's Live Chat suggested Girl About Town. It looks cute on you, QT!


----------



## brownsuga lady (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: Any of you brown-skinned or darker skinned ladies wear...*

Great! Thanks ladies. I'm making another trip to MAC next week (I really need to stop...no...really) and I'll check it out. I adore the color but it's always a challenge to pull myself away from a nude/neutral or soft pink lip but i'm trying. I recently picked up Violetta lipstick and I LOVE LOVE LOVE this color. It complements my skin tone really well. Especially with Pink Pearl gloss over it.

You ladies look FAB in it!


----------



## Caramel_QT (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: Any of you brown-skinned or darker skinned ladies wear...*

I just wore this to work on Wednesday. I love it!!!


----------



## TangoMango (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: Any of you brown-skinned or darker skinned ladies wear...*

I love this lip colour. I'm NC-44/45 and I like how it looks. Beware, you will get lots of attention. I've got big lips too so the colour makes them stand out even more!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: Any of you brown-skinned or darker skinned ladies wear...*

I'm an NC30 and i traded away my girl about town because it made me look really pale. 
You should definatly try it out if you like bright pink.  It would look great on darker skin, but it is very bold on anybody.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: Any of you brown-skinned or darker skinned ladies wear...*

I really love the bright pink look! but I have HUGE lips. i don't want to go around lookin like i have too hot pink pillows on my face.  if you have te balls to try it, go ahead. i personally would stick with a hot pink gloss. i'm not bold when it comes to lips!


----------



## angeluv009 (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: Any of you brown-skinned or darker skinned ladies wear...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elektra513* 

 
_Here's my take on it from last year:
http://specktra.net/f166/stars-n-rockets-fotd-68700/

I haven't tried anything new this year yet. Just getting back in the swing of things...

Hope this helps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I've seen that some people say this gloss doesn't look good on people with full lips, but damn it looks great on you and i think you've got pretty full lips! I wish mine were like that!!!!


----------



## brownsuga lady (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: Any of you brown-skinned or darker skinned ladies wear...*

I got this color today (I had enough for Back2Mac) and I love it!


----------



## kimmy (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: Any of you brown-skinned or darker skinned ladies wear...*

i actually prefer girl about town l/s on darker skin. i'm just not a big fan of it on paler skintones...some girls can pull it off, but very few. you can always blot it down to make it more sheer, too.


----------



## Regality101 (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: Any of you brown-skinned or darker skinned ladies wear...*

I know I am late. I recently purchased _Girl about a town_ and I love it.  My lips are full as well it looks fine in person but when I took a pic, they looked massive.  I also suggest _Rebel_ as another fuchsia color.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: Any of you brown-skinned or darker skinned ladies wear...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elektra513* 

 
_Here's my take on it from last year:
http://specktra.net/f166/stars-n-rockets-fotd-68700/

I haven't tried anything new this year yet. Just getting back in the swing of things...

Hope this helps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Wow, that was really cute on you, now you have me wanting it, but I'm on lip product restriction, LOL!


----------



## Lovey99 (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: Any of you brown-skinned or darker skinned ladies wear...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brownsuga lady* 

 
_Girl About Town lipstick by MAC? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think it's a very pretty color but I'll admit I'm having a flashback to my Dollymix blush fear. (FYI I love this blush now)

I plan to go in to the store and try it to see how it works on me but I wanted to get an idea of what it looks like on some of you (if you've tried it). 

I'm NC50. Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I bought girl about town a few weeks ago...

Nightmoth l/l + Girl About Town l/s + Spring Bean l/g
Currant l/l + Girl About Town l/s + Spring Bean l/g

I am NW47


----------



## ClaireAvril (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: Any of you brown-skinned or darker skinned ladies wear...*

I've been eyeing that girl about town.. I want now..

I WANT!


----------



## bsquared (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: Any of you brown-skinned or darker skinned ladies wear...*

I think I may pick some up, it looks really good on you, QTAllStarGurl. vbmenu_register("postmenu_1045489", true);


----------



## carandru (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: Any of you brown-skinned or darker skinned ladies wear...*

I don't have any pics w/ it yet, but I got it Girl about town a few weeks ago.  I LOVE IT!!  I'm NC50 too and it really looks good on me IMO.  I paired it with MUFE #92 on my eyes for a night out and got plenty of compliments. This one will def have several appearances in my regular rotation


----------



## ThaMrs (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: Any of you brown-skinned or darker skinned ladies wear...*

This was my first freebie from B2M and first MAC l/s. I love it to death! Will post pics when I find them. I'm Tech nc50/ Fix nc45 combo.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: Any of you brown-skinned or darker skinned ladies wear...*

Girl About town is actually one of the first MAC l/s I ever purchased. I still love it! I used to wear it with Veneer laquer.


----------



## LatinaRose (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: Any of you brown-skinned or darker skinned ladies wear...*

I love this lipstick!! I'm glad you started this thread b/c hearing everyone rave about it has motivated me to use it more.  I wear it with Beet l/l and Pink Poodle l/g.

Has anyone tried Show Orchid?  It looked like a lighter version of Girl About Town to me, more Barbie.


----------



## MizzHotTahiti (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: Any of you brown-skinned or darker skinned ladies wear...*

Show Orchid is sooo hot.Try it for sure if u love Girl About Town.

Both are instant glam on tan-dark skin
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## MsMaryMAC (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: Any of you brown-skinned or darker skinned ladies wear...*

Someone just recommended Girl About Town to me... I'm gonna get it!


----------



## LatinaRose (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: Any of you brown-skinned or darker skinned ladies wear...*

How are you ladies wearing your eye makeup with the bright lips?


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: Any of you brown-skinned or darker skinned ladies wear...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LatinaRose* 

 
_How are you ladies wearing your eye makeup with the bright lips?_

 
I'm neither pale or dark (about an NC30 now) but I love GAT. I feel like I need to blot it a lil bit during winter as it looks too bold. In the summer when I have a tan, I just wear out of the tube w/o blotting. I need to get Show Orchid l/s next...

I wear my bold lips with with either a wash of ligh color and and e/l or I wear coordinating colors but I keep it soft. Last time I wore GAT I wore Vanilla p/m all over lid with Pink Pearl p/m in the crease and black liner. HTH


----------



## LatinaRose (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Any of you brown-skinned or darker skinned ladies wear...*

That sounds hot, thanks for sharing!!


----------



## L281173 (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Any of you brown-skinned or darker skinned ladies wear...*

I am an NC50.  I love Girl About Town Lipstick. I love to wear it with the Pink Poodle Lipglass.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: Any of you brown-skinned or darker skinned ladies wear...*

i heart girl about town.
and I wouldn't usually be attracted to a bold colour like that.. just goes to show.. don't knock it til you try it!


----------



## Regality101 (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: Any of you brown-skinned or darker skinned ladies wear...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LatinaRose* 

 
_How are you ladies wearing your eye makeup with the bright lips?_

 
I like to pair _girl about town_ with colors from the shadowy lady quad.


----------

